# Best earphones for music listening on Samsung monte within Rs 700



## quicky008 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm looking for a relatively inexpensive but decent set of earphones for listening to music on my Samsung monte cell phone.The sound quality of its bundled in-ear headphones isn't satisfactory(the bass in particular,sounds really weak) and so I'm looking for a new one that offers better audio quality-please recommend some that will fulfill my requirements.(i have a budget of Rs 700)


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Soundmagic ES18


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 9, 2013)

how much does it cost?Does it provide adequate bass output?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

+1 for SM ES18, its within your budget: Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com

And for your budget it provides adequate bass.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks-I'll look into it.Will this headphone be compatible with my cell?

Sony MDR-MA100 - Sony: Flipkart.com

Does it have better(or similar) audio quality as compared to Soundmagic ES18 and is it suitable for listening to music on a cell phone?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2013)

I own Twinwoofers, ES 18 and this Panasonic RP-HJE180E-P (black) 

Only the Panasonic 180E is the best sounding ones I have owned. bought it last week as I was not satisfied with bass of ES 18.



quicky008 said:


> Thanks-I'll look into it.Will this headphone be compatible with my cell?
> 
> Sony MDR-MA100 - Sony: Flipkart.com
> 
> Does it have better(or similar) audio output quality as compared to Soundmagic ES18 and is it suitable for listening to music on a cell phone?




the Impedance is 40 Ohms.. I doubt your cell phone would be able to drive it.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 11, 2013)

I see,then are these sony headphones meant to be used with music systems and pcs only ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^ You can use it on mobiles also, but you might not be happy with the overall sound produced.

EDIT: Better audition it in some stores before purchasing. check in Reliance Digital etc. they usually have couple of headphones/earphones available for audition.


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^^ You can use it on mobiles also, but you might not be happy with the overall sound produced



I completely agree with you, ES 18 is very good for its price but the quality of the sound depends upon the quality of output of the device you use.

Eg: First I used it with Nokia x202, the overall sound clarity was average but when I used it with an Ipod the sound clarity is just superb.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2013)

BTW I take back my recommendation on the Panasonic 180E-P, it has better bass than ES 18 but losses out on clarity on other frequencies like mids and highs. ES 18 is the best choice for you. ill give my Panasonic set for couple of more weeks for burnin then if I am not satisfied, ill give it off to my cousin  and look for another set.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 17, 2013)

I came across this earphone at a local hardware store:

Panasonic RP-HJE120E-A Headphone - Panasonic: Flipkart.com

Its pretty cheap(costs around Rs 500) and the shopkeeper mentioned that it has very good sound quality-i don't know whether he was telling the truth or not.Are these earphones worth buying?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 17, 2013)

I suggest ES 18, cause even the ₹ 899 one doesn't match ES 18 in sound quality (except for the bass)


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I suggest ES 18, cause even the ₹ 899 one doesn't match ES 18 in sound quality (except for the bass)



I preferred es 18 too but the only problem is they aren't widely available here.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 19, 2013)

update:I searched far and wide but could not find the ES 18 anywhere.However at a store dealing in mobile phones,I found these:

Samsung EHS44ASSBECINU Stereo Headset - Samsung: Flipkart.com

Are these earphones good enough and do they provide adequate bass?As they are pretty cheap,I have some reservations about their quality,so any feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ Nope.. I had a pair of Samsung handsfree.. it sucked.

you can buy from these guys *www.proaudiohome.com/Sound-Magic-ES18-Bass-Earphone crap .. out of stock.

its available in ebay..


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 20, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Nope.. I had a pair of Samsung handsfree.. it sucked.
> 
> you can buy from these guys Sound Magic ES18 In-Ear Headphones crap .. out of stock.
> 
> its available in ebay..



thanks a lot for this info-it seems buying this headset would have been a huge mistake.

Earlier today,i came across an electronics store where SoundMagic Es 10 was being sold for around Rs 500.As this is not a very popular model,I could not find much info about it on the web-can you tell me whether its good or not?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ yea, one wont realize about the sound quality till a person listens to a better one.  ended up spending lot of money on audio gear  not only IEM but, headphones, soundcard etc. I got 3 IEM's , two headphones,PMP and Xonar ST soundcard. I would have spend somewhere around 16K in total , so beware


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ yea, one wont realize about the sound quality till a person listens to a better one.  ended up spending lot of money on audio gear  not only IEM but, headphones, soundcard etc. I got 3 IEM's , two headphones,PMP and Xonar ST soundcard. I would have spend somewhere around 16K in total , so beware


Same here


----------



## Scavenger (Feb 20, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> update:I searched far and wide but could not find the ES 18 anywhere./QUOTE]
> 
> Don't worry buddy, here you go:
> Soundmagic ES18 in-ear earbud/earphone/headphone with bill & 1 year warranty from manufacture
> ...


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's back in stock at flipkart. Buy before it runs out of stock. Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com


----------



## sandynator (Feb 26, 2013)

do check cowon em1 @750 and @1100 with mic.
Good review by tech2.com
*tech2.in.com/reviews/headphones/cowon-em1-earphones-review/766692

official page
*www.cowonindia.in/Products/Media-P...nes/Cowon/Cowon-EM1-earphone/pid-2300503.aspx

Pristinenote/Proaudiohome is also stocking them
*www.proaudiohome.com/Headphones/earphone/Cowon-EM1-earphones-IEMs-inear

cheapest on infibeam
*www.infibeam.com/Portable_Accessories/i-Cowon-EM1-Earphone/P-E-PA-Cowon-EM1.html


----------

